# Revier Pfalz



## Uwe_H (11. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

kennt vielleicht jemand in der Pfalz Strecken zum Fliegenfischen???
Und vor allem wo bekommt man dann dafür die Erlaubnisscheine für den jeweiligen Bach.


Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Anglertochter (17. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe
Möglich ist das an der Moosalb bei Steinalben und am Schwarzbach Oberlauf bei Leimen. Ansprechpartner ist Herr Walter Ochs, Tel. 06333/77086


----------



## Uwe_H (17. März 2004)

vielen Dank, das ist doch mal ein heisser Tip...

Fischst Du auch dort???


----------



## polli (17. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe.

Das Posting von Anglertochter stimmt schon.
Was die Tagespreise angeht o.k.
Der Jahresbeitrag übersteigt allerdings mein Budget um ein vielfaches.
Möglich glaub ich auch (obwohl ich in dem Verein Mitglied bin weiss ich nicht genau, obs noch Tageskarten gibt) an der Rodalbe, vom ASV Rodalben.
Dann gibts noch die Schwarzbach bei Thaleischweiler-Fröschen.
Tageskarten gibts bei Helfrichs Angelsport in Pirmasens.
 Wennste mal in die Gegend kommst, maile mal, dann kann man was zusammen machen.

Polli


----------



## Anglertochter (17. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe
Nein, ich muss gestehen, ich bin wirklich nur die Angler t o c h t e r, ich hatte nur eine Frage für meinen Vater eingestellt weil der mit dem Pc nix anfangen kann. Er fischt dort, hat heute eine schöne Forelle erwischt 
Grüße von der Anglertochter


----------



## Uwe_H (19. März 2004)

Hallo Polli, wäre vielleicht schon interessant mal zusammen zu fischen...vor allem auch zum Einstieg mal ein paar Tipps bekommen...mal schauen wann es die Zeit zulässt in die Westpfalz zu fahren...


----------



## polli (21. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe.

Klar, maile einfach.
Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich allerdings noch etwas "klamm", weil ich nämlich heute zum dritte mal Vater wurde (stolz....).
Irgendwem mußte ich das jetzt doch noch drücken.
Aber dann gehts wieder.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Carphunter 76 (21. März 2004)

*Fliege*

Servus,

ich bin auch mit ner Fliegenrute ausgerüstet.
Komme aus der Nähe.
Danke für den Tip.
Wenn ihr geht, mailt mir, ich hätt auch mo Luscht, die Gerte zu schwingen.
Pälzer dürfen das
#h
Glückwunsch, Papi. ;-)


----------



## Uwe_H (22. März 2004)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch Polli, ist doch mal ein netter Anlass "klamm" zu sein...geniesse die Zeit...

@Carphunter: wo gehst Du denn normalerweise zum Fliegenfischen hin???


----------



## Carphunter 76 (22. März 2004)

@ Uwe H

Ich hab mir die Rute zum Rapfenangeln im Rhein zugelegt.
Ist eine 5 er. Wusste bis gestern noch nicht, dass wir hier um die Ecke so gute Strecken haben. Danke.
Hab es auch schon mal am Ebro auf Schwarzbarsch damit versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.
Werde in Kürze mal nach PS Kutschieren, denke ich.


----------



## polli (22. März 2004)

Hallo Uwe,
hallo Carphunter.

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!!!!!
Issn "kapitaler" mit über 8 Pfund.
Strammer Max nennt man sowas.

Tja, jetzz fang ich mal wieder von vorne an.
Aber: habe die nächste Zeit Urlaub, und da dürfte dann schon was gehn . Zumal ich das im Vorfeld schon mit meinem Wife geklärt habe....
Die Bach iss ja zudem gerade erst aufgegangen.
Wer Lust hat zum fischen oder schnacken, kann sich ja einfach melden. Kaffe gibbs dann schonn...
Ein Stündchen Zeit zum fischen iss dann ja bestimmt auch drin.
Aber Vorsicht: Ich bin keiner von den Hardy-Leutz mit einer ausgefeilten Wurftechnik. Bin eher der bodenständige, welcher mit einem Wurfstil, der als solcher nicht zu erkennen ist, und Zielwasser die Fliege zum Fisch kriegt.
Ich klär das mit den Tageskarten für die Rodalbe mal ab und gebs euch dann durch....
Polli


----------



## Uwe_H (23. März 2004)

*AW: Revier Pfalz*

Aber hallo Polli, lass Dir den kapitalen nur nicht präparieren...

Ich bin ja der absolute Einsteiger, habe noch nie eine Fliege geworfen, denkst Du es geht dann trotzdem an der Rodalb??? Dufte fänd ich das ja schon wenn es irgendwie klappen würde...Bin jetzt allerdings erst wieder nach Ostern im Lande, nächste Woche gehts in Urlaub und bis dahin bin ich ziemlich ausgebucht.
Bleib bitte dran...

@Carphunter: wo fischst Du denn im Rhein normalerweise??? ich habe ja auch einen Rheinschein für die Strecke von Germersheim bis Worms inklusive Altgewässer, vielleicht können wir da ja auch mal zusammen was machen


----------



## polli (23. März 2004)

*AW: Revier Pfalz*

Hallo Uwe.

Danke fürn Tipp. Werd ich wohl nicht machen.
Vorerst werd ich mich mal von inner heraus "präparieren".

Das mit der Rodalbe müßt schon klargehen. Iss ja nicht son großer Strom.... Eher klein. Wenn ich durchwate, gibts im Ort unterhalb eine Überschwemmung  . Dafür iss schön Platz zum Werfen. Und viel Fisch (Bach, Regen, Äsche)
Schön, wennste im Garten ein paar Meter Schnur ausbringen kannst ohne dich zu strangulieren...
Der Rest ist Übung.
Wie schon gesagt: Ich klär das ab mit den Karten ab und Poste es dann rein.
Was du klären mußt: Schaff ich das mitm Fliegenschmeißen. Wenns ein bisschen klappt reichts schon, da wir am Anfang eh mit Streamer und Nymphe losziehn wern. Die Strömung nimmt dir schon ein bisschen Arbeit ab. Iss halt von Vorteil wenn man die Fliege in der Luft halten kann.
Was haste denn generell für Ausrüstung? 
Ich schau mal ob das hier auch mit Nachrichten klappt und schreibe dir dann das nähere...
Dann wünsch ich dir mal einen schönen Urlaub...

Carphunter: 
Wie klappt das denn so mit den Rapfen. Würd mich fürn Sommer echt mal interessiern. Die sollen an der Fliege ja mal ordentlich "Musik" machen..

Gruß Polli


----------



## Carphunter 76 (23. März 2004)

*AW: Revier Pfalz*

Hy

@ Uwe
Bin zur Zeit im Hafen Wörth unterwegs. lerne den erst kennen.
Wie du meinem Namen entnehmen kannst, bin ich am ehesten Karpfenangler,
aber auch mit Match- oder Feederrute unterwegs.

@Polli
Erfoge haben sich noch nicht auf Rapfen eingestellt, ich hab noch nicht die richtige Stelle gefunden.
Aller Anfang ist schwer...

Hier habt ihr meine Handy Nr:
0171 / 9404761
Dann könnt ihr mir ne SmS schicken, am besten mit euerm Nickname, dann weiss ich bescheid.
Dann können wir mal gemeinsam was starten, egal ob auf Cypriniden
oder Salmoniden (letztere bitte nur im Bach, nich in so nem Put and Take Sch...) #6 


Euer


----------

